# NAL - Norwood Abbey



## tarnor (26 August 2004)

Strong break out after being severely over sold on heavy down trend?

Finished on its high todays, could push up to test upper 80's tommorow?

anyone opinions?




I hold..


----------



## tarnor (26 August 2004)

*Re: NAL loooking good*

grrr can't post chart


----------



## Joe Blow (26 August 2004)

*Re: NAL loooking good*



			
				tarnor said:
			
		

> grrr can't post chart




I'll post it for you!


----------



## tarnor (26 August 2004)

*Re: NAL loooking good*

Having trouble cutting chart down under the k limit. think i got it this time 
<edit> aww yours is prettier


----------



## GreatPig (26 August 2004)

*Re: NAL loooking good*

Tarnor,

If you post images as GIFs rather than JPEGs, they'll usually be both clearer and a lot smaller.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## tarnor (27 August 2004)

*Re: NAL loooking good*

Thanks greatpig i think i've got it sorted now, unlike my nal predictions 

Nal dropped back a little today, monday will be interesting i'm still expecting upper 80's next week, pure speculation of course


----------



## tarnor (19 September 2004)

*Re: NAL loooking good*

Well looks like my last prediction was pretty off the mark with nal, it didnt break through the resistance at 80c and has fallen back hard. 

I'll post a graph but it now very much looks to me like this is forming a classic double bottom and could potentially go quite bullish

or it might just push back to the support at 40c from over a year ago as other people have speculated.

Does anyone else have an opinion from a TA perspective? any guesses on where this is heading?


----------



## brerwallabi (19 September 2004)

*Re: NAL loooking good*

Can't see anything to encourage me to buy I watched it go up and then back down - I used the word watch remember. It looks like it might test 60cps, right now I (thats me) would not be buying but as you say it could rebound from 60cps shortly.The charts I'am looking at show evertything going down can't see any buy signals right now and this has been downtrending for a full 12 months with some occasional opps to make a quick few bucks. Worth keeping a very close eye on though.


----------



## tarnor (20 September 2004)

*Re: NAL loooking good*

nice buying today, I would have taken a punt funds permitting 

o well, hope it goes back down so i feel better hehe


----------



## brerwallabi (20 September 2004)

*Re: NAL loooking good*

Well sometimes you can I get things wrong, definately missed the boat on this today,(nothing told me buy)  but then the lunch I had was worth it. This still does not turn me on at the momment but will certainly keep watching it closely.


----------



## banjo_pete (4 November 2004)

been told to get a few under 75c, news around the corner. me thinks

always do your own research


----------



## banjo_pete (4 November 2004)

*Re: Nal great buying under 75c*

Put NAL on your watch list tommorrow. It should be a good couple of days for them.


----------



## tarnor (4 November 2004)

*Re: Nal great buying under 75c*

NAL starting to look good.  

Not so dissapointed you thieved EMS off me for the stock picking comp now . 

looks like it's bottomed, should hopefully getting going now.  Seem to have similar taste in stocks..


----------



## profithunter (4 November 2004)

*Re: Nal great buying under 75c*

Whats the story with nal..have you got some inside info Banjo?


----------



## banjo_pete (5 November 2004)

*Re: Nal great buying under 75c*

just put it on your watch list for a week. as i said good buying under 75c imho.


----------



## tech/a (5 November 2004)

*Re: Nal great buying under 75c*

Just a few technical observations.
Plus the Taxi driver reckons buy!


----------



## banjo_pete (5 November 2004)

*Re: Nal great buying under 75c*

it has seen a small breakout, as i said b4 good buying under 75c,  ride it and short it.


----------



## TjamesX (28 January 2005)

*Re: Nal great buying under 75c*

An interesting research report on NAL;

http://cohenresearch.com/reports/nal_01-27-05.pdf 

their analysis puts a valuation at worst case of $0.81 and best case a lot higher. I have had a look at the website of the report writer - I believe they were paid by NAL to write the report, possibly to assit in raising more money.

http://cohenresearch.com/reports/

Another interesting point, the same firm produced a research report on another Aussie biotech (Metabolic, MBP). The release date was 01-07-04, have a look at the price spike on MBP share price after the 1st of july   

I do not hold NAL shares, I am currently considering buying the rumour


----------



## TjamesX (28 January 2005)

*Re: Nal great buying under 75c*

More info from the report writers site;



> Our performance on all companies that have received written research coverge is:
> 
> Marked to market: +58.7%
> Within 30 days after initiate coverage: +38.2%
> Report date to high price during time period: +200.2%




Market hasn't looked too kindly on it today though?? mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## skin (26 April 2005)

*NORWOOD ABBEY NAL - good results*

NAL on a nice rebound with promising results to new non invasive eye treatment. Securing sufficient capital and contacts in US for future developments.  Keep an eye on this one. :


----------



## brerwallabi (28 April 2005)

*Re: NORWOOD ABBEY NAL - good results*

Sorry pal, Why? 
Looked b4 tough if your caught.


----------



## skin (28 April 2005)

*Re: NORWOOD ABBEY NAL - good results*



			
				brerwallabi said:
			
		

> Why?



Family member just had the old style operation - very bad dry eye - and the statement that this new technique avoids this - I believe it will have a future.
No science just first hand experience of the old treatment.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (25 April 2006)

Hi folks,

NAL ... this one is trading in accordance with the plan,
so far and is almost primed for a rally ..... 

Figure the lows were tested last week and we should
see some good news, around 08052006, possibly
detailing some long-tem strategies/changes for NAL.

Some key dates ahead, as NAL gains some
momentum, to the upside:

08052006 ... 3 significant and positive cycles here

22052006 ... negative news???

25052006 ... negative spotlight on NAL

01062006 ... positive - finances???

05062006 ... minor and positive news???

09062006 ... minor cycle?

26-27062006 ... 2 conflicting cycles here,
may result in flat trading ???

happy trading

yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 May 2006)

Hi folks,

NAL ..... ticked up on today's announcement
and more positive news/moves are expected  
over the next week or so ..... see post above
for more key dates ..... 

happy days

 yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (10 May 2006)

Hi folks,

NAL ..... comes in, right on time !~!


 ..... from post above, on 25042006:


"08052006 ... 3 significant and positive cycles here"


..... and today's news:

"Needle-free Commercial Strategic Update"


..... lifted NAL off its lows, with increased
volume, too ... 


happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (15 May 2006)

Hi folks,

NAL ..... holding up well in the face of a general
slide in the markets, today ..... 

Next week, we may see NAL test its lows again, with 
a couple of negative days expected, around:

22052006 ... negative news???

25052006 ... negative spotlight on NAL

01062006 ... positive - finances???

05062006 ... minor and positive news???

09062006 ... minor cycle?

26-27062006 ... 2 conflicting cycles here,
may result in flat trading ???

happy trading

yogi


----------



## malakie_s (8 January 2007)

*NAL-Norwoodabb FPO*

Anyone seen this jump today! Up 40% now on Ann.

cheers


----------



## reece55 (9 January 2007)

Guys
Anyone lucky enough to have caught the volume spike on this one and bought in a couple of days ago. I liked the look of this stock back at 6 cents, but had no capital to invest. Today its up to 15 cents. I mean, its been a bit of a dog for a little while, but the biotechs seem to be back in the good books with the punters....

Check out the chart!

Cheers


----------



## clowboy (9 January 2007)

Yea I caught this one today, only 30% as still learning and made some bad calls but still who can complain?  Especially now its on the fall?


----------



## mb1 (9 January 2007)

Same here, in and out today, sold on some decent gains.

Looks like its died off a bit now.


----------



## ozewolf (10 January 2007)

*NAL - Norwood Abbey Lightweight biotech*

Anyone has any news on this one...?
Climbing from 9c to 12c yesterday!

Ozewolf


----------



## mb1 (4 February 2007)

Whats the outlook for Norwood for 2007? Are they going to put their patents into use?

Just under a mil in cash left in bank.


----------



## JoshyJ (13 March 2007)

Anyone even going to talk about this one?


----------



## SevenFX (13 March 2007)

JoshyJ said:
			
		

> Anyone even going to talk about this one?




Maybe it's just 2 small a profit for most. 6.5c to 15c (approx 150% profit) 2day  

SevenFX


----------



## moses (13 March 2007)

maybe its all been seen before. Look at NAL over 5 years...


----------



## SevenFX (13 March 2007)

moses said:
			
		

> maybe its all been seen before. Look at NAL over 5 years...




Sure it been up there ($2.14) and down there(4.9c yes not typo), but it's not in my long term hold colum.

Today is a great day by most standards.
http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistic...rchByCode&releasedDuringCode=W&issuerCode=NAL


SevenFX


----------



## exberliner1 (13 March 2007)

NAL holds 48.7mn shares in NIM (UK AIM) worth about AU$18mn...

That's 9.4c per NAL share...

Thus the new injection technology and everything else in the SP for about 3c atm...

Plenty of room for substantial upside....

It's been on CNBC News today and Bloomberg.....some overnight press comment would be very good for the SP.

EB


----------



## vida (14 March 2007)

Damn its looking good : great announcements this week :




			
				exberliner1 said:
			
		

> NAL holds 48.7mn shares in NIM (UK AIM) worth about AU$18mn...
> 
> That's 9.4c per NAL share...
> 
> ...


----------



## Gutterboy (20 March 2007)

G'day people,
I've got a confession to make.
I was stupid enough to buy this on one of its spikes(...er...um...14.5c),hoping to get in and out with a modest profit.
Didn't happen,so anyway i've held this for a few months,through .065 and back.
Any idea what's going on with their needle free injection thingy and what it could be worth to them?
Any feedback appreciated.


----------



## BMTT88 (12 September 2007)

*NAL - NORWOOD ABBEY LTD*

Up 79.07%  This thing is breaking out big time!

Needlefree Injection Patent Granted

NEEDLEFREE INJECTION PATENT GRANTED
Medical technologies group Norwood Abbey Ltd [ASX:NAL] advises that the Australian Commissioner of Patents
has granted an additional patent to the Massachusetts Institute of Technology (‘MIT’), flowing from Norwood
Abbey’s research at MIT in Cambridge, Massachusetts. NAL has an exclusive world wide license over this patent
and all intellectual property flowing from its sponsored research at MIT.
The patent is Australian Patent number 2003272279 and titled “Measuring Properties of an Anatomical Body”
Overall, the patent, which has a substantial number of individual patent claims, covers the concept of measuring
the mechanical properties of the skin (eg thickness, resistance etc) The technology is aimed at assisting in the
measurement of the mechanical resistance of the skin of an individual so as to be able to adjust the force of a
needle-free injector with the aim of being able to inject a drug to any specific required depth. The claims cover not
only the skin but also internal body surfaces.
In the main, different drugs are optimally best delivered at a particular depth (tissue layer. Traditionally, the
administration of drugs via injections through the skin has, in respect to the ‘depth of delivery’, been relatively
imprecise. As a result, standard dosages have in many cases had to be greater than would optimally be desired.
The ability to deliver a drug, to an optimally controlled depth, has the potential to allow for a more efficacious
patient outcome and also the possibility of reductions in the dosages required.
In particular, the patent includes claims that are based upon a medical device or method that includes a sensor
that is configured to measure a property of an outer layer of an anatomical body surface (eg skin).
- The sensor includes a source probe configured to stimulate a local surface of an outer layer of
an anatomical body surface.
- The sensor also includes a detector configured to measure a response of the outer layer
resulting from source probe stimulation.
- A controller coupled to the source probe and the sensor drives the source probe using a tailored
stochastic resistance and determines the properties of the outer layer using the measured
response received by the detector.
- The sensor can be used with medical devices such as needle-free injectors and micro-needle
devices. A servo-controller coupled to the drug injector and the skin sensor, can be used to
adjust the injection pressure of the drug injector to selectively deliver the drug to the body
based on the skin properties.
The ability to control the delivery of a drug to a targeted depth is a significant development. The ability to deliver a
drug to a designated depth can both increase the efficacy of a drug, as well as possibly enable a decrease in the
amount of ‘drug’ needed to achieve the required therapeutic or prophylactic outcome.
While the technology was primarily developed as part of the ‘Needle-free Injection’ project, the patent may have
wider applications.
Norwood Abbey has an exclusive international license over the technology.
To find out more about the Norwood group, visit www.norwoodabbey.com


----------



## Wardie (5 October 2009)

*NAL*

G'day Just wondering what the reconsolidation would be of NAL shares 11 to 1 or 6 to 1 or anything other than that?  Trying to interpret from announcements. Holding NAL. First post from a newbie! 

Cheers Wardie.


----------

